# Mobley to be on family feud



## Weasel

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/mobley_familyfeud.html



> For the first time in its 30-year history, FAMILY FEUD is hooping it up and fast-breaking for charity with the special sweeps event premiere of NBA Players vs. NBA Mothers Week. The first of five daily episodes will begin airing in national syndication on Monday, November 12th (check local listings), just two weeks after the tip-off of the NBA's 62nd season.
> 
> Host John O’Hurley will be on-hand to referee super-sized NBA star sons Grant Hill (Phoenix Suns), Chris Bosh (Toronto Raptors), Dwight Howard (Orlando Magic), Cuttino Mobley (L.A. Clippers), Richard Jefferson (New Jersey Nets) and David Lee (New York Knicks) as they go head-to-head against their normally camera-shy moms Janet Hill, Frieda Bosh, Sheryl Howard, Jackie Mobley, Meekness LeCato and Susan Lee. He’ll guide both teams through a series of fast-paced survey questions and answers, but there will be more at stake than family bragging rights -- thousands of dollars in prize money for NBA Cares Community Partners. All money won by the players will go directly to KaBOOM!, a nonprofit organization that helps communities across the country build playgrounds, while their mothers’ will go to the Boys & Girls Clubs of America.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Good show --- entertaining. All of the guys were loose and funny. They won the opening game with their monthers not scoring a point. I liked that the had their mothers wearing the jerseys of their sons' team and we got to see the guys in dressy gear.

Really nice to see the Clippers represented.

I will try to watch every day.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

I watched another episode ... it was so obvious the guys were throwing the game so their moms could win the game; they did but couldn't win the big money for their charity.

I think it was a good opportunty to promote the NBA to non-fans and more opportunities like this would be good for the league.

Say, if they could do "do you think you're smarter than a fifth grader", that would be hilarious. In fact, any of the current game shows would be entertaining.


----------

